# Deceptive ebay practices.....



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

Looking closely AT THE PRODUCT, it is clearly marked "foot" when it looks like anything but. You be the judge. Still, the seller rating is 100% so in the end, I guess everyone is happy.



 https://www.ebay.com/itm/334586179024?campid=5335809022


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 8, 2022)

Mark,
Can you please explain what the heck are you talking about?  You lost me over this $1 wrench.  Very confused.  Are you upset with the “hand model?”   Thank you.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 8, 2022)

They live kinda near me. I see their hand model listings all the time. I honestly think maybe some white gloves next time?


----------



## Hastings (Oct 8, 2022)

They have a lot of ‘meh’ tools available in their other listings 🤔


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 8, 2022)

It's a 6in. wrench that was owned by someone named Foote.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Mark,
> Can you please explain what the heck are you talking about?  You lost me over this $1 wrench.  Very confused.  Are you upset with the “hand model?”   Thank you.



UPSET!??!  DO I SEEM UPSET!?!?


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

Hastings said:


> They have a lot of ‘meh’ tools available in their other listings 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1708553



Oh, but those red stubby haaaaard handles.....


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

Hastings said:


> They live kinda near me. I see their hand model listings all the time. I honestly think maybe some white gloves next time?



Yeah, looks like she has cleaning tank duty. Those paws are a bit on the red side.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> It's a 6in. wrench that was owned by someone named Foote.



That's wierd. I own lots of tools with other people's name on them.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

Until someone coughs up a buck, Mrs. Cleavage remains the proud owner.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

Boobs notwithstanding,  I believe Lewis Black has a nicer set of paws than the Palmolive goil.


----------



## kreika (Oct 8, 2022)

I must say I’m more of an azz man than boobies. She should put her hands her back and show of that caboose. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 8, 2022)

kreika said:


> I must say I’m more of an azz man than boobies. She should put her hands her back and show of that caboose. 🤣🤣🤣



Oh too bad. Sounds like you missed the add posted for the slide hammer. It sold pretty quick.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 10, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> Yeah, looks like she has cleaning tank duty. Those paws are a bit on the red side.



Agreed.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 10, 2022)

Please keep us abreast of any more deceptive listings by this seller


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> Please keep us abreast of any more deceptive listings by this seller



That would keep me pretty busy. What you see here is just a tit of the icebergs. This form of subliminal marketing is employed with every item they list. Grab some pop corn and click on the link for youself. Study the photos carefully as "they are part of the description". Really!?!?


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 10, 2022)

The day the Ebay police show up at their store....


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 10, 2022)

DrRumack80 said:


> The day the Ebay police show up at their store....
> 
> View attachment 1709908



So she's NOT wearing a bag over her head.....


----------



## JimScott (Oct 10, 2022)

5 reasons men spend money, 4 will land you in jail (in any order) ....

1- drugs
2- drinking
3- women
4- machines with wheels
5- our tools


----------



## Lonestar (Oct 25, 2022)

HarrysHeroesTrading - Etsy
					

Shop www.instagram.com/harrysheroestradingcomp by HarrysHeroesTrading located in Indianapolis, Indiana. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com
				





😏


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 25, 2022)

Lonestar said:


> HarrysHeroesTrading - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop www.instagram.com/harrysheroestradingcomp by HarrysHeroesTrading located in Indianapolis, Indiana. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> ...



EXACTLY! I looked at every product. It states clearly "only one available " when obviously there are two. 

Funny how Ricky Martin's head appears like he's looking in a carnival mirror.


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 25, 2022)

Rusty McNickel said:


> EXACTLY! I looked at every product. It states clearly "only one available " when obviously there are two.



There is mounds of evidence supporting your statement.


----------



## Hastings (Oct 26, 2022)

🤔


----------



## DrRumack80 (Oct 26, 2022)

😐Somethong wrong here.....


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 26, 2022)

Hastings said:


> 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1719988
> 
> View attachment 1719989



Something tells me that is NOT Harry.


----------



## Rusty McNickel (Oct 26, 2022)

Hastings said:


> 🤔
> 
> View attachment 1719988
> 
> View attachment 1719989



I'm an Eagles fan but hey....


----------

